# Sharpening a Tanto



## Genin Andrew (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey guys, ok i have a stainless steel tanto and its quite good so i dont want to sharpen it without some decent instruction.

Whats the best method/techniques to get a nice sharp edge.It already has a nice edge but isnt that sharp.And no i dont want to flip out and kill people with it lol i just want a sharp practical blade.
Any advice will be much appreciated.thanks

much respect
-andrew


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 12, 2004)

I have an assortment of stones and sharpening "sticks" that I use depending on which knife I'm sharpening and what I'm going to do with it.  However, if you are not used to sharpening your own knives I would recomend a set similar to this which comes with stones of various "grits" and a device to ensure a uniform angle.  It takes practice to get used to holding the blade at the correct angle so these sets are a good way to start, and for quick jobs.  I would personally advise against any of the electric knife-sharpeners, they're fine for kitchen knives but I wouldn't use one on my utility or tactical knives.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Kenpotex for that info.
I already have a large style wet stone and have used it to sharpen knives before (i'm not that good though) does anyone have any good liks that describe techniques and methods? or any special technique for the tanto?

thanks.
-andrew


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 14, 2004)

I don't know of any links off the top of my head (you might try a search on knife sharpening).  What I do when using a whet-stone is sharpen using a tight circular motion gradually working down the length of the blade.  The angle you use will, to a large extent, be determined by the thickness of the blade.  For most of my knives I use an 18-20 degree angle.  After I'm done with the stone (the "rough work") I use a ceramic stick to align or "smooth out" the edge.   As far as sharpening a tanto, I don't do anything differently that I would with any other blade style (clip, drop-point, etc.).

Btw, make sure you lubricate (either oil or water depending on the type of stone) while you're sharpening to keep the stone from becoming clogged.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Aug 16, 2004)

cool, thanks again Kenpotex.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 2, 2004)

I typically use an oil stone and a 15-20 degree angle for my knives. 50 or so strokes on each edge of the blade and strop it on a leather strap afterwords. Repeat as necessary, I'll agree w/kenpotex, I don't see a tanto as requiring any special treatment.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2004)

Your technique for sharpening anything will vary per shaprening tool.

I highly recommend "The Sharpmaker" by Spyderco for a good all around sharpening tool.

As to sharpening a tanto...it will depend on whether or not it is an American Tanto or a Japanese Tanto....they are different. An american Tanto has a more drastic angle, and therefore the "tanto edge" should be treated as if it is a seperate edge all together (sharpen the belly as one edge, then sharpen the tip as another). You can get away with treating the blade as if it has only one edge with a japanese tanto, as long as you can maintain a consistent sharpening angle all the way through with whatever sharpening tool you use.

Hope that helps...

PAUL


----------

